# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Parador laminate flooring

## dclayw

After researching quite a bit I'd pretty much settled on Quickstep laminate but when I visited a couple of retailers I was told Parador is essentially exactly the same (both made in Germany blah blah blah) and as there is no middle man Parador is cheaper by about $10/sqm. 
Is this all sales pitch or is Parador laminate a good prouduct. $10/sqm can be quite a saving for a big area. 
Don't think Parador uses the Uniclic system but has something very similar.

----------


## ongy67

Hi
I have Parador laminate flooring now (Cocobolo dark) and would never get any type of laminate again. It is a 3 year old house that we built and looked everywhere for flooring, we chose the laminate instead of real floorboards cos of cost. Now 3 years later it is all scratched, water damaged and a waste of about $4000.
We are going back to white tiles now, a little colder but at least durable. Only buy laminate if you are doing up a house for resale as it does look good or you are only going to live in that house for a couple of years.
After all laminate, no matter how thick, is only glorified cardboard and even the hot weather and cold weather affects it. Yes it was laid by a professional.
Regards
Leonie

----------


## dclayw

That doesn't sound encouraging. Maybe the Parador is poor quality. Quickstep laminate seems to get a pretty good wrap.

----------


## That Floor Guy

I'd only ever put a premium laminate in my house. 
A retailers job is to sell you what they'll get the best return on. I know many domestic salespeople, don't think ill of them,  their job is to sell.

----------

